# Chiles



## CraigC (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you like? What is your prefered cuisine to use them in? Any recipes?

I'm really finding that Thai curries are becoming a real favorite.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 22, 2012)

I use them in all cuisines. Which I prefer, however, depends on what I am making. Could range from zero heat, such as an Aji Flor, to very mild, like a Poblano, to really bite you back, like Sinahuisa, to blow the roof of your mouth, like Habanero. 

I'm not a fan of heat for its own sake. Instead, I'm interested in the underlying flavor of the chili itself. I rarely use jalapenos for that reason. If you take away the heat, all that's left is a sort of green, grassy taste.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 22, 2012)

I think jalapenos are great roasted. I also like them raw too though.


----------



## GLC (Feb 22, 2012)

Chili Relleno for whole poblanos. A variety of dried chilis, ground in a blender in chili con carne and other Mexican sauce dishes, in lieu of commercial chili powder. Seranos, too, and sometime in Thai. Chili Pequin fresh off the bush to toss into a sandwich or to brine for the same purpose. Also called bird pepper. They grow wild all over here, wherever the birds "planted" them. Fresh jalapenos, chopped and spread over all sorts of things, including roast pork, eggs, fajitas, etc. I like the flavor. Those I get fresh from the grocery vary a bunch. From pretty hot down to "better use two" mild.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 22, 2012)

I love 'em all. Too much, sometimes. If you know what I mean.

I can eat Jalapenos, raw, whole, cooked, ABT's, without any problem, and things start to get challenging once I get to Habs. I like their flavor better than jalapenos.  I like them in small bits. I like to control the heat by taking small pieces and adding it to my food per bite. I don't like having all of my dish being hot that much. But, love quick little blasts of brow-sweating heat. I prefer them raw to cooked.  I get bags of dried Guajillos, Ancho's, Chipotles, Pablano's from my brother when he comes up. I love their flavor. You don't get those flavors very much up here in rural eastern Ontario.

Here is a cool little website if you like the spicy stuff. Hit recipe's then go to the left and scroll through the categories. http://www.pepperfool.com/


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is the link to the chili I make with fresh chilies.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/my-chili-66480.html


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

When I want interesting hot sauce or salsa, I get them from a friend: Peppermaster, Premium, fair trade hot & pepper sauces


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 22, 2012)

I like chilis of all kinds. In fact I like many things that other people think are too hot. When I'm cooking for other people I use less hot chilis and let guests season their own food if they want more hot.

I like chilis in Thai food. I don't think I've ever had any Thai dish I didn't like. I always order my Thai dishes hot (rather than medium or mild) unless I'm dining with people who don't like hot food. I once asked a waitress who had grown up in Thailand how hot their dishes were back home compared to Thai food served in US, and she said they often hot it up just for American hot food lovers.

Thai curries are one of my favorite dishes. I often make my own, starting with store bought Thai curry paste (Maesri brand has worked well for me) and coconut milk, then add things like lemongrass, Kaffir lime leaves, thinly sliced fresh Thai chili peppers. I like to use coconut cream instead of coconut milk (either available in cans) because it's thicker and makes a nice curry.

I like the dried chili peppers used in Kung Pao dishes. I think the spicy peppers and toasted peanuts or cashews make a really good combination. Some restaurants either leave out the dried chili peppers or take them out before serving. I hate that.

Chilis are good even when not the hot kind, like the poblanos used in chiles rellenos. I've found rellenos really easy to make, although usually messy too. I've made them various ways and some are better than others but they're always good.

Heck, I'd probably like chili ice cream if somebody made it. I'm a real sucker for chilis!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to be able to eat Serranos...I can still eat chipotles, but much less in the recipe.  My Hot meter is broken, most chiles are too hot for me now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Love 'em all.  I grow a variety.  Always have a huge jar of Vlasic pickled sliced jalepenos in the fridge.  They're so nice and crunchy.  I used to grow Thai hots and dry and string them.  Those little things were hot!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 22, 2012)

I really like Mezzetta brand "Tamed Jalepenos" for a pickled pepper.
They are really mild,crunchy and vinegary. I like them because I can load them on. I find I like most anything that comes from Mezzetta. They have some awesome olive blends in wine and herbs mixed with some chilies and other things.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 23, 2012)

*Tapa: Pimiento de Padrón, Galicia*

Firstly, this indigenious green chili pepper is a favorite Tapa ... and they are simply grilled sauteéd in a sauté pan with olive oil and sea salt or Kosher salt sprinkled ... Divine morsels of piquant ...

I am a chili pepper woman.
Kindest.
Margi.


----------

